# Large wolves



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

http://www.huntandtell.com/tag/wolf/

http://www.alpineoutfitters.ca/alberta_wolf_hunts.asp

Is it possible that those wolves shown on that page (not far from me) could be a closer relative of the Dire Wolf which is said to be extinct for thousands of years?


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

First off, I don't believe those photos. Second, I don't believe those photos.

I don't believe the photos, either.

My son could make a photo of me leaning against a tyrannosaurus rex that I had just killed and it would look just as real.

Did I say that I didn't believe the photos?


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

The record is/was 175 or 180, so 197 is not that hard to believe ... (Well for me.) Also we do have hybrids or crossbreeds that are more common in the wild. (today)

It was not that long ago that hybrid wolves were legal in N.C. Not sure if they still are but the two I saw were unreal.  If I had not known they were hybrids, I would never have guessed. They were 90 something percent wolf and the 10 percent dog. Both went right at 200 pounds.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

http://www.thewildlifenews.com/2011/12/11/wolf-fraud-photography/

According to this and several other sites, the photos are a fraud.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

*Andi said:


> The record is/was 175 or 180, so 197 is not that hard to believe ... (Well for me.) Also we do have hybrids or crossbreeds that are more common in the wild. (today)
> 
> It was not that long ago that hybrid wolves were legal in N.C. Not sure if they still are but the two I saw were unreal.  If I had not known they were hybrids, I would never have guessed. They were 90 something percent wolf and the 10 percent dog. Both went right at 200 pounds.


A wolf at 175lbs with his friends has no problems taking down a 500lb elk or moose with antlers and hooves, so, I wouldn't expect that they would have any problem taking down a 200lb man who has nothing but his Birkenstocks on his feet :eyebulge: According to Wikipedia, the largest ever weighed was 190lbs (_heaviest recorded wolf in Eurasia was killed after World War II in Kobeliaky, Poltavskij Region, Ukrainian SSR_)

Just imagine if the wolves could gain a little more muscle-mass or physical size to be similar to those DireWolves in the video, how much more dangerous could they really be?


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Many people thought it was so cool to re-introduce wolves into many areas that our ancestors worked so hard to eradicate them in. Maybe in a SHTF situation they will get a chance to regret that decision.
Back when everyone carried a gun and shot every wolf they could that still wasn't enough. They had to invent very toxic poisons before all the wolves could be killed.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I was with my wife, driving down deserted road in the UP of Michigan. The road was snow covered and it was snowing.

A wolf ran from the forest on the right of the road, ran right in front of the truck and then into the forest on the left the road. It happened as fast as reading the last sentence. I looked over at my wife and said, did you see that. She said yes. I said what was that? She said that it was no dog, I said was it a wolf and she said it must be.

Here's a description, very tall at the back (back was above the top of the hood of the truck. Very skinny long legs, and it looked starving (ribs showing). Black with gray, long tail. long pointy nose. My guess on the weight is about 150-160 pounds.

If I was ever in the woods and a pack of these animals were after me, I'd be in deep trouble.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Interesting video ... By~the~way.  

If the grey wolf is said to weight in at less 100 lbs. and we are now finding them going to 175 or near 200 lbs. That does bring a lot of info to the table. I found more than a few sites that spoke of wolves over 100 lbs., which does bring up a few questions. I also saw where the Grey Wolf has 39 subspecies which should be some fun reading for me over the next few days. lol

I also want you to know my son and husband are now looking into the Dutch Shepherd.(That was one cool dog!!!)


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

All sorts of odd and "extinct" critters are turning up of late...


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Magus said:


> All sorts of odd and "extinct" critters are turning up of late...


I did see where a "extinct" bird was found. They made a video and then ate it!!!!


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

hiwall said:


> Back when everyone carried a gun and shot every wolf they could that still wasn't enough. They had to invent very toxic poisons before all the wolves could be killed.


This really is offensive. Wolves attack very few human beings, less than one a person a year. Rarely if ever without serious provocation. Despite what Hollywood movies depict. Minnesota if I recall correctly has never had a wolf eradication program, and as a result has a fairly large wolf population but has had no attacks on human beings that I am aware of.

If folks don't like wolves stay out of their turf, they were here first. I will never understand people who feel compelled to over ride the Creator and turn the wilderness into some kind of politically correct metro sexual rainbow Disney park. Can't some areas be left alone as the Creator intended it to be? There are lots of manicured parks with safe little designated camp sites, running water and showers for those who want that kind of garden outdoor experience. Why does the entire planet need to to be wiped out exterminating the vast variety of species God (or nature if you prefer) placed upon this planet.

Our people lived in this continent for nearly 50,000 years without ever having a problem with wolves and instead benefited from the lessons they taught us and their service to the environment.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

LongRider said:


> This really is offensive.


How is it "offensive"? It's not like somebody called the wolf a stripper or anything...

Could happen, I suppose. Nature changes over time (a little thing I like to call, "evolution"). Perhaps they are like goldfish; they are simply growing to fit their environment since there are fewer wolves around? ; )

In all seriousness, it is a possibility. Just because those pictures were faked, doesn't automatically mean that it is impossible.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

wolves getting bigger is probably just a case of natural selection, with more road kill etc the can feed easier and those who grow bigger will breed , instead of those who are simlpy more food efficient or faster. and wolves may not directly attack humans but they love livestock and that effects producer heavily, but most haven't been close enough to the food chain to have any idea what is involved in feeding them.


----------



## alwaysready (May 16, 2012)

*Andi said:


> Interesting video ... By~the~way.
> 
> If the grey wolf is said to weight in at less 100 lbs. and we are now finding them going to 175 or near 200 lbs. That does bring a lot of info to the table. I found more than a few sites that spoke of wolves over 100 lbs., which does bring up a few questions. I also saw where the Grey Wolf has 39 subspecies which should be some fun reading for me over the next few days. lol
> 
> I also want you to know my son and husband are now looking into the Dutch Shepherd.(That was one cool dog!!!)


I love to watch a Dutch Shepherd work! Hope you get a good one. I wouldn't worry about wolves getting bigger with greater size there is a trade off. Look at the English Mastiff they are capable of short burst of energy but they run out of steam pretty quickly so are not good at sustained activity. A regular size wolf is lean, mean and fit I'd bet he could out compete the overly large wolf for food, territory and breeding rights. Just my opinion.


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

Wolves arn't much of a danger, there's only been a handful of wolf attacks on humans. As far as I know only 2 of those actually resulted in a fatality, and both of those where lone starving gamma wolves. Packs who could easily attack humans don't bother. 

They where exterminated for their pelts and that they attacked cattle. Native americans thought it was ridiculous. 

AS far as could those be dire wolves, I would say no but they want to be. The dire wolve went extinct in the last ice age, they only ate the largest of prey elk, etc. When those went under hard times the grey wolves survived since they had a wider diet. Now the niche may be reestablished with a new form of dire wolf evolving, particularly since so many other big predators are gone.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

LongRider said:


> *Our people lived in this continent for nearly 50,000 years without ever having a problem with wolves and instead benefited from the lessons they taught us and their service to the environment*.


That's total nonsense. Wolves are predators. They will kill and eat people just like any other large predator will under the right circumstances. Wolves have nothing to teach us. They're just animals. Like other predators they will even kill for the fun of it when confronted by a number of prey animals that can't escape. For wolves that happens after heavy snowfalls when deer can't escape them. Or when they get into a sheep pen.

Even wolf-dog hybrids are dangerous to people. There was a case a few years ago in Manitowoc Couty, Wisconsin where a group of wolf-dogs were prevented from carrying off a five year old girl. Presumably to kill and eat.

I'm against hunting wolves to extinction but it's grossly inaccurate to claim that wolves are noble animals that are harmless to humans.

It seems to me that attempts to distort our view of wolves is from the same group of people that hid the fact that chimps were meat eaters that would carry off and eat babies if given the chance.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

Great. So now I need to stock silver bullets, too?


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

At least we know this picture is real!


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

Turtle said:


> How is it "offensive"? It's not like somebody called the wolf a stripper or anything...


Did you read what I responded to? You do not finding exterminating a species repugnant? I do. It is on the top of the list of the vilest things human being have done on this planet. In fact contrary to everything I believe and hold sacred.

Now exactly what is wrong with strippers? Nothing about calling a wolf a stripper is offensive. Stuck on stupid maybe, cause a wolf looks nothing like a stripper. While they are beautiful animals they are not nearly as hot as any stripper I ever dated stripper. Some of my Bros wives, my sisters have been strippers. My wife used to model and does my daughter now. What wrong with a woman enjoying how beautiful she is?

Sorry just weird. Calling a wolf a stripper would somehow be offensive but exterminating them is not? Weird


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

LongRider said:


> Did you read what I responded to? You do not finding exterminating a species repugnant? I do. It is on the top of the list of the vilest things human being have done on this planet. In fact contrary to everything I believe and hold sacred.
> 
> Now exactly what is wrong with strippers? Nothing about calling a wolf a stripper is offensive. Stuck on stupid maybe, cause a wolf looks nothing like a stripper. While they are beautiful animals they are not nearly as hot as any stripper I ever dated stripper. Some of my Bros wives, my sisters have been strippers. My wife used to model and does my daughter now. What wrong with a woman enjoying how beautiful she is?
> 
> Sorry just weird. Calling a wolf a stripper would somehow be offensive but exterminating them is not? Weird


HAHAHAHAHA!
Sorry, I assumed it would be obvious that I was referencing the other thread that devolved into an argument about the virtues of strip clubs. It would seem that I was in error. I apologize for the momentary deviation from the topic at hand.

Perhaps I glossed over the part where eradication of the species was discussed. I must say, however, that I still do not understand how that could be personally offensive, but I make no claim to being overly empathic.

I deeply value wolves. It may be noted that my avatar is a red wolf. My last name, in fact, is an Anglization of a Norse word meaning, "ugly wolf" (no defense can be made for the relative beauty of my ancestors, it would seem). I hold the wolf as a spirit guide.


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

BillS said:


> That's total nonsense. Wolves are predators. They will kill and eat people just like any other large predator will under the right circumstances.


Don't try to distort what I actually said. I did not say they were harmless. Although the fact is wolves try to avoid humans as has been the case each time I have seen them in the wild. If rabid or straving they might attack a human but that is extremely rare. If I am mistaken please show me some credible verifiable evidence to support what seems to be an assumption on your part. I doubt you can find more than one or two human fatalities in the past hundred years. That falls far short of justifying exterminating them. If one attacks fine defend yourself it's what I would do. If they just scare you stay out of their turf.

Anything will attack under the right circumstances



BillS said:


> Wolves have nothing to teach us. They're just animals.


Yeah I know that's how Europeans and city folks think, does make it true or right. Our People know different there is much to learn from Gods Creation (or nature if you prefer) if you know how to see and hear. We lived for ten of thousands of years without guns and had no problem with with wolves



BillS said:


> wolf-dogs


Those are NOT wolves


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

All preditors will if hungery enough take a human if they can do so without getting hurt.

No preditor can afford to get hurt. 

Even if you can't kill the preditor, if you can convince it that you can hurt him, he will back off.


----------



## northfarmer (Oct 18, 2012)

Howdy,first time post.

For what its worth i got talking with a guy in northern saskatchewan who deals with wolves professionally and he told me that wolves rarely get over 120 pounds,which surprised me.I said that i had seen pictures on the net of some real monsters,he said he had seen them to and him and his other trapper buddies figured they where hybrid crosses,which are way more dangerous because they are not as afraid of humans.

The reason i met him is that i bought a kangal pup from him,which he is breeding to deal with the wolf/livestock problem,very rare and very,very powerful,you tube the name if your into dogs,they are quite the spectacle.Needless to say,i don't expect any four legged intruder problems,or two legged.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

alwaysready said:


> I love to watch a Dutch Shepherd work! Hope you get a good one.


We found one in S.C., can you say Road Trip!  (and I hope she is a good one also.)

:crossfinger:


----------



## alwaysready (May 16, 2012)

*Andi said:


> We found one in S.C., can you say Road Trip!  (and I hope she is a good one also.)
> 
> :crossfinger:


Good to hear a plus is you are on the East Coast and there are tons of serious dog people there. Best of luck with the new addition to your family.:congrat:
PS
I'll be happy to help with any questions you may have.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Our Dutch Shepard ... Ruby!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks NaeKid for the thread!


----------



## razorback (Jul 17, 2012)

Look at that face!!! Adorable!!!!

Wolves rank right up there with bears with me, they are just cool!!! I love watching them, they are the main reason (well one of the main reasons) for the annual trip to YNP. 

One thing that bugs me to no end...

When stats come out about how many head of (which ever animal) have been killed by wolves and even bears. They never state you how many of those killed were free range animals. One of DH's hunting magazines, a few years ago, had an article in it about the wolf problem. Not once did it mention free range cattle. They made it sound like the wolf comes into the back yard and sits on the porch waiting on the cattle. Never mentioned once the cattle were in the wolves hunting territory. 

All predators are opportunist.

This is an old thread I know but.... 

That's bugs me...


----------



## razorback (Jul 17, 2012)

Dang look at all the typos LOL!!!


----------



## OHprepper (Feb 21, 2012)

BillS said:


> That's total nonsense. Wolves are predators. They will kill and eat people just like any other large predator will under the right circumstances. Wolves have nothing to teach us. They're just animals. Like other predators they will even kill for the fun of it when confronted by a number of prey animals that can't escape. For wolves that happens after heavy snowfalls when deer can't escape them. Or when they get into a sheep pen.
> 
> .


Bill, you fight nonsense with nonsense. yes, they are carnivores(although,"One indication of the seasonal differences in wolf foraging patterns is through an analysis of summer wolf scats. Scat analysis shows that summer diets are more diverse and include smaller prey species such as rodents, birds, and invertebrates, as well as ungulates, otherwise absent in the winter. Analyses of summer scats in 2003 show that mule deer was present in 133 (25%) of 530 scats analyzed. In addition, plant matter is prevalent in wolves' summer diet, with 392 (74%) of 530 scats analyzed containing some type of plant material, largely grass (Graminae). This is consistent with summer observations of wolves consuming grass and other plant material"- Stahler et. al. 2006.and wolves have everything to teach us. we tried wolf erradication before, so they would leave livestock alone and we would have more deer. what happened??? we had too many deer, they ate everything, got sick, and most of them died from disease. predators keep populations healthy, a wolf packs hunting success is low. in fact they are about 1/3 as successful as lions. and lions still only get prey about 1/4 of the time. wolves DO NOT kill for sport. they kill so they can come back and feed on it again.
oh, and by the way bill, what makes a wolf ignoble and humans so noble?? would you eat a wolf?? i would. would i get upset about a wolf trying to eat me?? nope. i would just do my best to get him before he gets me.


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

Just seein' a wolf in the wild is a rare opportunity most folks will never experience.


----------



## alwaysready (May 16, 2012)

*Andi said:


> Thanks NaeKid for the thread!


Good looking girl there is nothing in that sweet face that says intruders beware. So I'll say it for her intruders BEWARE! Have you started to train her yet?


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

alwaysready said:


> Good looking girl there is nothing in that sweet face that says intruders beware. So I'll say it for her intruders BEWARE! Have you started to train her yet?


Just the basics and I must say we very happy with her.


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

alwaysready said:


> Good looking girl there is nothing in that sweet face that says intruders beware. So I'll say it for her intruders BEWARE! Have you started to train her yet?


Akitas are like that everyone always says what beautiful dogs they are. No one ever says OMG big scary dog. The never imagine they are one of the oldest breeds, domesticated wolves bred to rip bears to shreds.


----------



## razorback (Jul 17, 2012)

My sister has Akitas =) They are beautiful creatures!!


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

northfarmer said:


> Howdy,first time post.
> 
> For what its worth i got talking with a guy in northern saskatchewan who deals with wolves professionally and he told me that wolves rarely get over 120 pounds,which surprised me.I said that i had seen pictures on the net of some real monsters,he said he had seen them to and him and his other trapper buddies figured they where hybrid crosses,which are way more dangerous because they are not as afraid of humans.
> 
> The reason i met him is that i bought a kangal pup from him,which he is breeding to deal with the wolf/livestock problem,very rare and very,very powerful,you tube the name if your into dogs,they are quite the spectacle.Needless to say,i don't expect any four legged intruder problems,or two legged.


I just noticed the name of the breed of dog .. Kangal.

I had to look it up: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kangal_dog

What a completely wonderful dog!

:thankyou:


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

razorback said:


> My sister has Akitas =) They are beautiful creatures!!


That they are one of the reason they are thought of as the emperors of the canine family and they seem to know it with their regal stance and aloof attitude. Of course the loyalty of Hachikō, is a reflection of Akitas most admired traits


----------



## razorback (Jul 17, 2012)

swjohnsey said:


> Just seein' a wolf in the wild is a rare opportunity most folks will never experience.


DH and I were just talking about this yesterday =D We ended up being in a buffalo stampede a few years ago (we were safely on the xterra). There's nothing like having hundreds of running buffalo coming staright at you. It looked like the whole hillside was moving, and the thunder. Glad no one took my photo I'm sure I had a big goofy grin on my face. After the dust started to settle we scanned the hill side and wouldn't ya know it, a pack of wolves had started the whole thing. They were walking away empty handed, this time.


----------

